# KSL's take on ammo



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=24741059&nid=75 ... featured-3


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

and your point is???????


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried to put the numbers in my hand held calculator and the numbers won't fit. :shock:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I read it and I totally agree; it's definitely an opinion.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That totally explains the lack of .22LR shells.


-DallanC


----------



## lifeisgood (Aug 31, 2010)

No real point Loke except that I still hear lots of talk about how the government has purchased all the ammo so we no longer have it. I linked this article so maybe some of those people will realize that the government has not purchased it yet but is just getting quotes and will buy over the next 4-5 years. Therefore the ammo shortage is purely based on hoarding by consumers or gougers not Uncle Sam. I am a little bitter because I was behind the curve and would just like to go shoot but can't find rounds and if I do they are 2X to 3X what I feel is a fair price.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Regardless of them buying it in 4 or 5 years, why would the federal government need to purchase that much ammunition? The numbers given do not add up at all. It states they are seeking a bid for 1.6 *B*illion (that's a lot of 0's) rounds of ammunition. Then it states they use approximately 15 *M*illion rounds per year. It took me a while, but since I'm gradgumuated from college I was able to figure it out:

1,600,000,000 purchased / 15,000,000 used per year = *106.67 years worth of ammunition*

Why in the world would they seek a bid for over 106 years worth of ammunition???


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Civil war:shock::shock:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

GutPile said:


> It took me a while, but since I'm gradgumuated from college I was able to figure it out:
> 
> 1,600,000,000 purchased / 15,000,000 used per year = *106.67 years worth of ammunition*
> 
> Why in the world would they seek a bid for over 106 years worth of ammunition???


I think you slightly misread the figures



> What the DHS is doing is called "strategic sourcing contracts," which allows the government to make large purchases for a lower price.Training centers run by the *DHS* use approximately 15 million rounds every year on shooting ranges and in training exercises, according to Peggy Dixon, spokeswoman for the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center. So the DHS alone is using 15 million rounds a year.
> The DHS _can_ purchase up to 750 million rounds of ammunition over the next five years as thousands of law enforcement officials will be trained. So to me, this isnt saying they _will_ but they _can_ purchase up to 750 million rounds which could potentially be a 50 year supply of ammunition assuming demand remains constant and over that amount of time.... not likely The remaining ammunition of the 1.6 billion will be purchased by Immigration and Customs Enforcement.


So if DHS is using approximately 15 million rounds a year for training / duty x 5 years, equals 75 million rounds that they will likely use. Leaving 675 million rounds that they could _potentially_ buy. For what reason? I dunno.

This leaves 850 million rounds to be used by other government organizations such as Immigration and Customs. And I don't see what their forecasted ammo usage is so its hard to say what their surplus option to buy will be.

Still, that is a very large amount of ammunition that they are purchasing and an even larger option to buy


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

The Social Security Administration requested a quote for 176,000 rounds of hollow-point ammunition — 

Why would they need ammo?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Stunnerphil said:


> The Social Security Administration requested a quote for 176,000 rounds of hollow-point ammunition -
> 
> Why would they need ammo?


I know that it sounds like it is a joke but, they have a criminal investigation unit within the Social Security Administration.

I don't know what they do if anything but it is there if needed.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I stopped reading and listening to KSL when they took down firearm sales on their webpage. Second: The Constitution of the United States has no previsions for a federal police force powers period! No, none nota…. Both Federalists and anti-federalist cautioned and warned the public that supporting standing armies during peace time was dangerous. Domestic police powers are a reservation under the tenth amendment to the individual state’s thus state and local elected officials would hold the public trust and protect the public good. Martial law is the only exemption from this state right.
Since we no longer adhere to the United States Constitution, I guess we can now assume that we the people are subjected to Martial law…….. Big


----------

